# 'Double' Flavours from Vape Hyper



## ivc_mixer (25/3/19)

So as most of us mixers know, almost all of the 'Double' flavours from Vape Hyper, and also Flavourworld, are quite awesome, especially Double Mango. What you may not have known and wondered about is that the grams per ml is less than 1. 

Yes, whereas other concentrates which are suspended in PG, etc. are typically (on average) 1.04gr per 1ml, these are more like 0.92gr per 1ml. This is due to it not being suspended in PG. So you, like me, may have the shock of your life when you're mixing away with your scale and you throw 100ml worth of concentrate in a bottle and your calculator tells you, you only added 92.03gr - and my recipe called for 103.5gr.

So I queried this with Vape Hyper and I am copying their response herewith:
"The CBE range compared to other flavour houses differ in formulation and is not heavily diluted with PG or other dense products.
A 100ml measured bottle would therefore not weigh 100g as the density is lower. The reason for this is due to the components used to make up the concentrates. Most chemicals used in the manufacture of the flavours weigh less than water does. Esters, Aldeyhdes, Ketones and Alcohols to name a few are used to make up the complete flavour and are lower in density. By not diluting it with large amounts of PG creates a more superior profile and does not degrade subtle notes as well as lowering dosages."

I know this will likely bring up a number of questions, among which one I asked already being "Do you possibly have a density ratio for me to work on so that I may enter this into my e-liquid calculator? I would need to compensate for the density as my calculations are based on a 1*:*1.04 ratio and with the actual ratio of the juice being less, I would need to order more to make up for the quantities required" and their response: "We do not have each flavours weight as product is currently processed and quantified by mls to simplify sales across the flavour ranges. It would also be safe to say that each flavour may vary in density based on the materials used in it. You could maybe during testing weigh the sample of the required flavour prior and note it to assist in calculating the ratios more accurately. 
We know with Double Mango being a popular line that it is around 91.80g mark."

So there it is.

Does the above stop me from using any of these flavours? Hell no, it's too damn good! But I thought I would just highlight it for all other mixers out there who may think VH is giving them less than what they paid for which they are not.

Time to adjust those calculators!! I just did...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 10


----------



## Speedy_11 (28/3/19)

Hi I bought a couple of the double flavours and some others (maylasian),do uses suggest testing using the 5% rule still as thier is not much notes,the flavours i bought is :
CBE Blueberry
CBE Pomegranate
CBE Raspberry
CBE Grapes
CBE Pineapple
CBE Green Apple 
CBE Double Peach
CBE Double Strawberry
CBE Strawberry Ripe and 
2Xdouble mango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/3/19)

They're decent flavours in terms of strength, so I would say the 5% should still hold strong with them. Personally I mix about 6% double mango, some ice and some cool and it's a winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (28/3/19)

i


ivc_mixer said:


> They're decent flavours in terms of strength, so I would say the 5% should still hold strong with them. Personally I mix about 6% double mango, some ice and some cool and it's a winner!




indeed i tried at 8 but will drop to 6 on the next mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/3/19)

This is why I use 1ml = 1g for all mixing, even recipes that use VG-based concentrates. Using the correct specific gravity just pushes mixes slightly out and makes them deviate from the original. Almost all recipes on ATF use 1:1.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Smittie (28/3/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> indeed i tried at 8 but will drop to 6 on the next mix


Please let me know how it compares at 6%?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/3/19)

Smittie said:


> Please let me know how it compares at 6%?


I added 3 drops smooth and 2 drop sweetner last night ,def mellowed it down on the bowled flavor and much more smooth will tweek my recipe and share when i mix again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/3/19)

RichJB said:


> This is why I use 1ml = 1g for all mixing, even recipes that use VG-based concentrates. Using the correct specific gravity just pushes mixes slightly out and makes them deviate from the original. Almost all recipes on ATF use 1:1.



I do too, however I have a flavour I developed recently and loved it so much I wanted to make a big batch of it so I needed about 30gr and thus bought a 30ml, just to find out that I was still short after pouring the whole bottle out. I was quite upset initially, but now I know to compensate for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

